# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  مصطلحات لسانية  ( متجدّد )

## خديجة إيكر

1 - علم الأصوات  (la phonetique) 
يعتبرالحرف (  phonème) أصغر وحدة صوتية لا معنى لها، ويختلف عدد الحروف من لغة إلى أخرى . كما يتميز كل حرف من الحروف الأبجدية بمخارج صوتية وصِفاتٍ خاصة يختلف بها عن سائر الحروف الأخرى .
و يُعتبرعلم الأصوات (phonetics =la phonetique ) أول مستوى من مستويات التحليل اللغوي ، إذ يقوم بدراسة الصوت الإنساني الصادر عن أعضاء النطق ، فيحلِّله إلى عناصر جزئية ، ويصنف الأصوات أو الحروف حسب مخارجها و صفاتها .
و يهتمّ علم الأصوات أيضا بوصف الطريقة التي يتكون بها كل حرف أو عنصر من هذه العناصرالصوتية . و لايُعنى هذا العلم إلا باللغة المنطوقة إذ لا تدخل الدلالة أو المعنى ضمن اختصاصه .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .
علم الأصوات كثير منه في علم التجويد ، فيما يتعلق بمبحث مخارج الحروف .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

> نفع الله بكم .
> علم الأصوات كثير منه في علم التجويد ، فيما يتعلق بمبحث مخارج الحروف .


جزاكم الله خيرا 
نعم ، فقد أولى علماء القراءات اهتماما كبيرا لعلم الأصوات خاصة ما يتعلق بضبط مخارج الحروف و طريقة نطقها نطقا صحيحا بإعطاء كل حرف حقّه و مستحقّه لصون كتاب الله تعالى من التلاوة التي لا تحترم القوانين الصوتية الصحيحة . هذا بالإضافة إلى أبواب صوتية أخرى كالإمالة و المدّ و الإدغام و الإظهار .. ضمّنوها كتبهم   الكثيرة مثل "النشر  " لابن الجزري و " الإدغام " للداني ، و "كمال الإقراء " للسخاوي ..و غيرها من الكتب .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

2 - علم وظائف الأصوات : la phonologie 
هوالعلم الذي يبحث في قوانين تأثر الأصوات ( الفونيمات ) بعضها ببعض عند تركيبها في كلمة ، ويسعى إلى تفسير التغيّرات الصوتية للحروف. فلكل حرف صورة صوتية عُرف بهاعند ناطقِيه ، غير أن له نطقا آخر يكتسبه من مجاورته لحروف أخرى بفعل مجموعة من العوامل الصوتية . لذلك تدرس الفونولوجيا القوانين و النُّظم الصوتية التي تُميّزكل لغة عن غيرها ، من ذلك مثلا خصائص ترتيب الأصوات بشكل معيّن يُفقد الصوت اللغوي بعض خصائصه ويُكسبه خصائص جديدة : ففي العربية مثلا تُقلب تاء افتعل دالاً إذا صيغ وزن افْتَعَلَ من فعل ثلاثي مبدوء بزاي مثل : زجر، إذا صيغ على وزن افْتَعَلَ *←*ازْتَجَرَ ، ثم تُقلب التاء إلى دال *←*ازْدَجَرَ

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

نفع الله بك.

----------


## خديجة إيكر

> نفع الله بك.


بارك الله فيك .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

*3 - علم التركيب : la syntaxe 
**هو علم يهتم بدراسة بنية الجمل عن طريق البحث في العلاقات القائمة بين الألفاظ ( المورفيمات ) داخل هذه الجمل ، بغية تحديد مواقع كل مورفيم على حدة. 
فالجملة تتكون من عناصر جزئية يتصل الواحد منها بالآخر اتصالا يجعل هذه الجملة مقبولة و متماسكة  تركيبياً . و علم التركيب يُقابله النحو في اللغة العربية لأنه يصف لنا قواعد استعمال الكلمات انطلاقا من وظائفها داخل الجملة : فعل / فاعل / مفعول به .. 
*

----------


## خديجة إيكر

4 – علم الصرف : la morphologie

أطلق عليه هذا المصطلح نسبة إلى المورفيم le morphème أو الكلمة ، و هي أصغر وحدة لغوية دالّة على معنى ، فجملة : " قرأ محمد كتابا " تشتمل على ثلاث مورفيمات أو وحدات ذات دلالة هي : قرأ / محمد / كتابا .
و المورفولوجيا تعنى بدراسة بنية الكلمة و التغييرات الطارئة عليها ، دون أخذ الوظيفة الإعرابية و الدلالة بعين الاعتبار .
وتتخذ المورفولوجيا من الكلمة مادة  للتحليل الصرفي من حيث تحويلها من بناء إلى آخر أو إلى أبنية مختلفة ، بحيث إن تغييرها يغيّر المعنى . 
التحليل الصرفي لقوله تعالى : ( و دخل معه السجن فتيان ) 
و : حرف 
دخل : فعل ماض ثلاثي صحيح سالم 
معه : مع : حرف ، هُـ : اسم ، ضمير 
السجن : ال : حرف تعريف ، سجن : اسم ثلاثي مفرد صحيح 
فَتَيَان : اسم ، مثنى مقصور.

----------


## خديجة إيكر

5 – علم الدلالة : la sémantiqueاشتُق هذا المصطلح من الكلمة اليونانية (sêma ) أي العلامة . و علم الدلالة يهتمّ بدراسة المعنى اللغوي و كيفية الوصول إليه انطلاقا من المفردات والتراكيب ، و بالعلاقة القائمة بين العلامة أو الرمز اللغوي و بين المعنى الذي يُشير إليه . فهو يبحث في ما يُفهم من تعبيرات اللغة وفقا لمفرداتها المعجمية و قواعدها الصرفية و النحوية . و تقوم بين الألفاظ علاقات دلالية تمثل آصرة القربى بينها مثل : 
-        الترادف ( synonymie) أو دلالة لفظين مختلفين على معنى واحد كفعلَيْ " فَرَّ" و " أَبَقَ " في قوله تعالى ( ففررتُ منكم لما خِفتُكم ) و قوله : ( إذ أَبَقَ إلى الفلك المشحون ) 
-        ومثل الاشتمال أو التضمّن ( hyponymie) كقوله سبحانه : ( فاغْسِلُواْوُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ) حيث يتضمّن  لفظ (وجه) كل أجزائه من جبهة وعينين وحاجبين ، وخدين وأنف .. و غيرها . 
-        و مثل الاشتراك اللفظي (  homonymie) أو اللفظ الواحد ذي  المعاني المتعدّدة ، كقوله جلّ و علا : ( إن أَراد بِكمْ سوءاً أو أَراد بِكُم رَحْمَةً ﴾ حيث دلّت كلمة " رحمة " على النصر و الفتح ،في حين دلّت الكلمة نفسها على النعمـة  في  قوله : ﴿ وَلَولا فَضْل اللَّه عليكم وَرَحْمته ﴾
-         و مثل التقابل ( antonymie) أو اختلاف اللفظين و اختلاف المعنيَيْن ، مثل واسع ≠ ضيق ... و غيرها من العلاقات الدلالية .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

*6 - التواصل* *:* *communication* 
 

التواصل مشتقّ من وَصَلَ / يَصِلُ /وَصْلا. و الوصل ضدّ التباعد و التقاطع . و التواصل كمفهوم لساني هو التفاعل الفكري بين الناس ، أي كلّ نشاط لغوي أو غير لغوي يتمّ من خلاله إيصال رأي أو خبر أو معلومة أو خبرة أو شعور أو فكرة أو تجربة إلى الآخر.
و التواصل يفترض وجود عدة عناصر حتى يتسنّى للعملية التواصلية أن تتمّ على أكمل وجه :
1- المُرسِل (destinateur / transmitter ) : و قد يكون إما متكلّما ينتج أصواتا تشكّل كلمات و جملا ، أو كاتبا يكتب نصا أو رسالة ، أو رساما يرسم لوحة ، أو شاعرا يُلقي قصيدة ...
2 - المرسَل إليه ( recepteur / receiver ) : الذي يتنوّع بدوره تبعا للمرسِل ، إذ يكون إما مستمعاً ، أو قارئا ، أو متأملا للوحة ...
 3- الرسالة (message ) :  و هي المحتوى المرسَل ، و قد يكون كلاما أو نصوصا مكتوبة أو لوحة ...
4- المرجع (reference ) : و هو الشيء أو الإحالة التي تُحيل عليها الرسالة في العالم الخارجي أو الواقع .
5- الاتّصال بين المرسِل و المرسَل إليه : و هو يشترط شروطا معيّنة من بينها الشروط النفسية كانتباه المتلقّي و استعداده للاستماع ..
6- نظام للرموز ( code) : و لكَيْ تتمّ عملية التواصل بين المرسِل و المرسَل إليه ، لا بدّ أن يكون نظام الرموز المستعمَل واحداً سواء كان نظاما لغويا أو غير لغوي .
[/RIGHT]

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم على هذه الفوائد .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

> نفع الله بكم على هذه الفوائد .


بارك الله فيك على المرور و الاطلاع .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

7- اللسانيات : la linguistique

اللسانيات la linguistique)) أو الأَلْسُنية أو اللِّسْنِيات أو علم اللغة  - حسب اختلاف المصطلح بين المغاربة و المشارقة  - هي فرعٌ من العلوم الإنسانية ، ظهر مع بداية القرن العشرين *،* *و تحديدا  مع نشر كتاب دوسوسير * *De Sossure**Ferdinand* *"  دروس في اللسانيات العامة " سنة 1916 .* و هي علم يدرس الظاهرة اللغوية البشرية بمنهجية علمية قائمة على الوصف بعيدا عن الأحكام المعيارية   أو الاعتبارات الخارجية . 
 و تتناول  اللسانيات بالدرس الأصواتَ  أو الحروف (phonemes )  و الكلمات (morphemes )  و التراكيب النحوية ( syntaxe ) و الدلالات  (semantique )، و ذلك بهدف معرفة قوانين  حركيتها و وظائفها داخل النسق اللغوي . 
 و تنقسم اللسانيات إلى فروع متعدّدة ، منها : 
 -        اللسانيات التقابلية  linguistique contrastive / contrastive linguistics: تهتمّ بالترجمة كوسيلة لسانية تجمع بين لغتين أو أكثر في وضع تقابُلي للوصول إلى المعاني بسهولة و يسر . 
 -        اللسانيات التطبيقية Linguistique Appliquée/Applied Linguistics: علاقة اللسانيات العامة و التطبيقية خاصة بنظرية تعليم اللغات
 -        اللسانيات النفسيّة la psycolinguistique / psycolinguistics : هي فرعٌ جديد من فروع اللّسانيات يهتم بالظّواهِرالمشت  ركة بين علم النفس و اللسانيات خاصة الظواهر النفسيّة المَرضيّة التي لها علاقة مباشرة  بالأداء اللغوي .
 و قد ظهرت مدارس و اتجاهات كثيرة في مجال اللسانيات  أهمها : المدرسة الوصفية البنيوية  لِ Ferdinand De Sossure و الاتجاه  السلوكي  لصاحبه  Leonard  Bloomfield  و المدرسة  التوليدية التحويلية  لِ Noam Chomsky .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

8 - الإنجاز أو الأداء الكلامي : la performance 

 هو مصطلح  لساني جاء به  اللساني الأمريكي شومسكي صاحب النظرية التوليدية التحويلية في اللغة ، و يعني به الكلام المنطوق المُنجَز، أو التحقيق الفِعلي *للقدرة اللغوية المستبطنة عند المتكلم*في المواقف المختلفة  ،   فمستعمِل  اللغة يجعل منها  واقعا حيّا في منطوقه و يُنجِز القواعد اللغوية التي اكتسبها و هو يوجّه خطابه للمتلقّي  .
  و الأمرهنا  يُشبه إلى حدٍّ ما معرفة العمليات الحسابية البسيطة ، فإذا كان الإنسان يتمكّن من إنجازها بسهولة  فكذلك المتكلّم يستطيع أن يَفهم و أن  يُصدِرأيضا عدداً لا متناهياً  من الجمل.

----------


## خديجة إيكر

9 - البنيوية : structuralisme 
 
هي منهج تبنّاه العالم اللساني السويسري De Saussure و نُقل بعد ذلك إلى علم الاجتماع و علم النفس و علم الإناسة ..و غيرها . و فحوى هذا الاتجاه اللغوي أن كلّ بنية تتكوّن من عناصر جزئية ، و أن أي تغيير في أحد هذه العناصر يُؤثّر في المكوّنات الأخرى . 
و معنى هذا أن اللغة الإنسانية نسقٌ له نظامٌ داخلي يحكُمه ، فالأصوات المنطوقة  ترتبط في ما بينها  بعلاقة  نَظْميّة  تركيبية syntagmatique و أخرى استبدالية *Paradigmatique*، بحيث إن اللغة هي عبارة عن كلمات مكوّنة من حروف منظّمة التركيب و التوزيع ، و كلما غيّرنا جزءاً من الكلمة و استبدلناه بغيره كلّما انتقلنا إلى معنى جديد . *فاللفظ  في الاتجاه البنيوي  عضو في نظام يترابط فيه مع غيره من الألفاظ التي هي أعضاء أيضا في هذا النظام نفسه .
**و قد كانت البنيوية ثورة على المناهج التاريخية التي حُصرت فيها اللغة قبل* De Saussure* ، حيث كانت جميع الظواهر اللغوية تُفسّر تاريخيا رغم أن التاريخ ليس سوى إطارٍ لها* *.* و هذا ما جعله يدعو إلى دراسة اللغة  لذاتها صوتيا و صرفيا و تركيبيا و دلاليا و وصف ظواهرها وصفاً دقيقاً موضوعيا و فصلها عن كلّ ما يمكن أن يؤثر في نتائج هذه الدراسة ، مما يجعل المرء يقِف على طبيعة كلّ ظاهرة و مكوّناتها و العلاقات القائمة بين هذه المكوّنات . و من ثَمّ يكتسب معرفة علمية عن اللغة تفيده في مجالات متعدّدة .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

10  - التزامنية :   synchronie
 
  فكرة التزامنية  من المبادئ اللسانية التي نادى بها De Sossure و تتلخّص في كون الدراسة اللغوية العلمية المُثْلى هي التي  تنصبّ على فترة زمنيّة معيّنة ، أي أن تكون دراسة *ت**زامنية** Synchronic** /* *Synchronique * * تصف الظواهر اللغوية كما  هي و كما يستعملها أبناء اللغة المعيّنة دون الاهتمام بالتطوّرات الطارئة عليها عبر الحقب و العصور**. و يبرهن*De Sossure على فكرته بأن مستخدم اللغة ليس في حاجة إلى معرفة تاريخ لفظٍ ما أو تطوّرِ دلالته عبر الحقب لكي يتمكّن من استعماله ،  بل هو مُطالب بمعرفة لغته ككيان قائم بذاته  .   و لعلّ تبنّي De Sossure لهذه الفكرة مردُّه إلى سيطرة الدراسات التاريخية التعاقُبية diachronique / diachronic قبله التي اهتمّت فقط بتطوّر اللغة عبر الأزمنة دارسةً أثناء هذا أسبابَ هذا التطوّرو مراحله . و من ثمّ فالدراسة التاريخية للغة لا تدرس اللغة كنسق و كنظام بل تهتمّ بسلسلة الأحداث التي تُطوّر اللغة ، و هذا يُخلّ بالبحث اللغوي لأن الحقائق المُتوصَّل إليها تكون حقائق غير لغوية  لكونها مرتبطة بحوادث خارجة عن اللغة  أي لها علاقة بالتاريخ .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

11- اللغة و الكلام langue / parole :

تعتبر ثُنائية اللغة ( language) و الكلام ( speech) من المبادئ التي ضمّنها دوسوسير نظريته الوصفية البنيوية . و تتلخّص هذه الثنائية في كون اللغة – عند دوسوسير- نظاماً أو مجموعةَ قواعد يتعلّمها أفراد مجتمع لغوي معيّن ، تستقرّ بشكل تجريدي في أذهانهم . أو بمعنى آخر إنّ اللغة هي تلك القواعد الصوتية ( phonetique)  و التركيبية النحوية ( syntaxique) و الصرفية ( morphologique)  و الدلالية المعجمية (sémantique)  فإذا تكلّم الفردُ لغته لا بدّ أن ينضبط بهذه القواعد الخاصة بلغته صوتياً و نحوياً و صرفياً و دلالياً و إلاّ اعتُبر مخطئاً . 
أما الكلام - عنده - فهو التحقيق الفِعْلي لتلك القواعد السابقة من المتكلّم عن طريق صياغتها في جُمل و تعابير ، و توظيفها و مُمارستها بشكل واقعي . و انطلاقاً من هذا فالكلام ظاهرة شخصية و سلوكٌ فردي خاص بينما اللغة ظاهرة اجتماعية عامة لأن اللغة شيء مجَرَّد  مستقلّ عن المتكلّم عكس الكلام الذي يتوقّف على إرادة المتكلّم و ذكائه . 
وهكذا يأتي الكلام في المرتبة الثانية بعد اللغة ، فلا يمكن للمتكلّم أن يستعمل اللغة و يُوظّفَها ما لَمْ يكتَسِبْها و يتعلَّمْ قواعدها بشكل جيّد .

----------


## طالبة ماجستير جامعة تبوك

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الفوائد

----------


## خديجة إيكر

> جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الفوائد


و جزاك على الاطلاع و المتابعة .
مع تحياتي

----------


## خديجة إيكر

12- الدال و المدلول : signifiant / signifié 
 اللغة عبارة عن مجموعة من الوحدات اللغوية  ، و كلّ وحدة تتألف من عنصرين أساسيين هما :
                              - الدال 
                              - و المدلول 
 و الدال *Signifier* *=* *Signifiant* *هو وحدة صوتية أو متواليةٌ من الفونيمات* *( الحروف) ، أو بتعبير آخر الدالُّ هو اللَّفظ أو الصورة الصوتية السمْعية المقترنة بفكرة معيّنة .* 
*أما المدلول* *meaning = signifié** فهو ذلك التصوّر الذهني أو الفكرة أو المفهوم العقلي الذي يستدعيه النُّطق بالدالّ .*
 *و انطلاقا من هذا فإن الدلالة هي اقتران الدالّ بالمدلول أي تجميع الصورتين** السمعية بالذهنية ، حتّى يتمّ فهم المعنى .*
 * و هناك ارتباط وثيق بين الدال و المدلول لأن كلاّ منهما يستدعي الآخر، فكأنهما وجهان لورقةٍ نقدية الصّوتُ صفحتُها و الفكرةُ ظهرُها . و إذا لم يكن بالإمكان فصل وجهَي الورقة عن بعضهما فكذلك لا يمكن فصل الدال عن المدلول .* 
 *و قد تنبّه علماؤنا القدماء إلى هذه العلاقة الوطيدة بين الدالّ و المدلول ، حيث يقول عبد القاهر الجرجاني في دلائل الإعجاز: " و إنما يصعُب مَرام اللفظ من أجل المعنى أنْ لوْ كنتَ إذا طلبتَ المعنى فحصَّلتَه احتجتَ إلى أن تطلب اللفظ على حِدة و هذا مُحال " *

----------

